# New 6.4 hemi MPG unloaded?



## jerseydrew

I'm thinking of getting one and would like real world numbers on MPG mixed driving.


----------



## My bowtie

I just picked up my 3500 6.4 SRW crew cab with 3.73 gears on Tuesday. I'm still on the "free" dealer tank of fuel. I have about 250 miles on her so far with 60% interstate the rest local roads. Its hilly in my area with little flat stretches and the EVIC reads 13.4. I drive conservatively. 

I'm impressed with the truck so far, and for a large truck 13 mpg's isn't bad. The mpg's will likely increase slightly after the break in, and as it warms up out side.


----------



## trevier

no offense, but your buying a 4x4 truck with a 6.4 liter, your worried about mpg? 
If your worried about mpg you should buy a prius,


----------



## Mega cab

Just because we like more power doesn't mean we don't want good mpg!


----------



## My bowtie

OP asked a question, and I answered. Its a legitimate question, and something everyone considers before flopping down a crap load of $

But, I dont care who you are, if these trucks, gas or diesel got 4-5 mpg's you would care. 4x4 or not.


----------



## trevier

I bought a 96 f250 4x4 off the lot brand new, 4.10 gears with the 351. Nothing got worse mileage than that thing, drove it till it had 130k on it. Anything over 13-14 mpg in a 3/4 ton is fine with me.


----------



## My bowtie

trevier;1781134 said:


> I bought a 96 f250 4x4 off the lot brand new, 4.10 gears with the 351. Nothing got worse mileage than that thing, drove it till it had 130k on it. Anything over 13-14 mpg in a 3/4 ton is fine with me.


I agree, 13+ mpg's for 3/4 or 1 ton is fine with me also, but theres a lot of guys that would love to have a 25/3500 but dont really need one, and its the mpg's that keeps them from making that jump.

My gmc 1 ton dump with 6.0 got 9 empty. Towing? Well lets just say it was a good thing it held 62 gal of gas.


----------



## trevier

My bowtie;1781153 said:


> I agree, 13+ mpg's for 3/4 or 1 ton is fine with me also, but theres a lot of guys that would love to have a 25/3500 but dont really need one, and its the mpg's that keeps them from making that jump.
> 
> My gmc 1 ton dump with 6.0 got 9 empty. Towing? Well lets just say it was a good thing it held 62 gal of gas.


I have a 1/2 ton 07 chevy now and when work gets better I'm going back to a 3/4 ton, not only for plowing but to pull my 16ft work trailer, the 1/2 just doesn't cut it with 3.23 gears.


----------



## My bowtie

trevier;1783006 said:


> I have a 1/2 ton 07 chevy now and when work gets better I'm going back to a 3/4 ton, not only for plowing but to pull my 16ft work trailer, the 1/2 just doesn't cut it with 3.23 gears.


The only way I would plow w a 1/2 ton is if I only did my own drive. Plowing is tuff on a truck.


----------



## Triple L

trevier;1783006 said:


> I have a 1/2 ton 07 chevy now and when work gets better I'm going back to a 3/4 ton, not only for plowing but to pull my 16ft work trailer, the 1/2 just doesn't cut it with 3.23 gears.


Sounds like a bad gearing choice, you can get 3.73 gears the same as a HD truck in a half ton it's your own fault for buying a truck with highway gears


----------



## My bowtie

Triple L;1783176 said:


> Sounds like a bad gearing choice, you can get 3.73 gears the same as a HD truck in a half ton it's your own fault for buying a truck with highway gears


Little harsh dont ya think.... maybe he wasnt towing that much wt when he first got the truck and it pulled fine. Dont judge a book by its cover....


----------



## JustJeff

My bowtie;1781007 said:


> OP asked a question, and I answered. Its a legitimate question, and something everyone considers before flopping down a crap load of $
> 
> But, I dont care who you are, if these trucks, gas or diesel got 4-5 mpg's you would care. 4x4 or not.


Wrong. I would have gotten the 3/4 ton regardless. I have a need for a 3/4 ton truck and a half-ton wouldn't do it, so even if it did get 5 MPG, I still would have bought it. Bottom line is, if you NEED a super duty MPG's are going to be relatively close across the board between the big three. I wouldn't be on here asking what kind of MPG's they got. And I can't picture a SERIOUS buyer in the market for a 3/4 ton truck walking into the dealer and having that be the first question out of his mouth. A tire kicker maybe, but not a serious buyer.


----------



## My bowtie

Harleyjeff;1783243 said:


> Wrong. I would have gotten the 3/4 ton regardless. I have a need for a 3/4 ton truck and a half-ton wouldn't do it, so even if it did get 5 MPG, I still would have bought it. Bottom line is, if you NEED a super duty MPG's are going to be relatively close across the board between the big three. I wouldn't be on here asking what kind of MPG's they got. And I can't picture a SERIOUS buyer in the market for a 3/4 ton truck walking into the dealer and having that be the first question out of his mouth. A tire kicker maybe, but not a serious buyer.


Good for you....you da man.. So I guess im not a SERIOUS buyer as mpg's were a major concern of mine. Not everyone NEEDS a 25/3500. Not everyone tows everyday. I only tow heavy 3_4 times a yr. I could get a half ton and borrow my nephews 5500 when needed. But seeing im not a SERIOUS buyer I got a 3500.


----------



## trevier

Triple L;1783176 said:


> Sounds like a bad gearing choice, you can get 3.73 gears the same as a HD truck in a half ton it's your own fault for buying a truck with highway gears


WRONG, only way to get those gears is to get a half ton with the vortech package, which means the 6 liter. Nowadays in order to get the 6 liter in a 1/2 ton you have to jump to there "special" packages which runs you over 50k, screw that. All the big 3 are worried about mpg, if I was worried about those I'd buy a prius. I can change the gears if I want to spend about 2-2500 on it.


----------



## R75419

When you guys want to get back on the OPs topic I too am curious about the fuel milage on the new ones. 1-2 mpgs at 20,000 miles a year adds up fast with fuel close to $4/gal. It is certainly enough for a nice dinner with the wife. I still pick up pennies no matter which side is up, a penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## My bowtie

R75419;1783496 said:


> When you guys want to get back on the OPs topic I too am curious about the fuel milage on the new ones. 1-2 mpgs at 20,000 miles a year adds up fast with fuel close to $4/gal. It is certainly enough for a nice dinner with the wife. I still pick up pennies no matter which side is up, a penny saved is a penny earned.


I've been known to pick up a penny or two.......

That said I'll get back on topic. Im on my 3rd tank of gas. The 2nd tank hand calculated, 14.4. EVIC, 14.6. That was a mix of 40% hiway and 60% local roads. I'm in a hilly area where the MDS doesn't engage or say engaged very long. Everyones driving habits are different, but according to my nephew, I drive like a old man.


----------



## Triple L

My bowtie;1783732 said:


> I've been known to pick up a penny or two.......
> 
> That said I'll get back on topic. Im on my 3rd tank of gas. The 2nd tank hand calculated, 14.4. EVIC, 14.6. That was a mix of 40% hiway and 60% local roads. I'm in a hilly area where the MDS doesn't engage or say engaged very long. Everyones driving habits are different, but according to my nephew, I drive like a old man.


When you let your foot off the gas and glide does it go into 4 cylinder mode? As soon as you hit the slightest grade on the highway does it go back into 8 cylinder mode as well? Just curious, I don't think 14.4 is all that bad


----------



## Whiffyspark

Triple L;1783763 said:


> When you let your foot off the gas and glide does it go into 4 cylinder mode? As soon as you hit the slightest grade on the highway does it go back into 8 cylinder mode as well? Just curious, I don't think 14.4 is all that bad


When you're at cruising speed it drops into 4 cyl. Then back to 8 when you need torque


----------



## My bowtie

Triple L;1783763 said:


> When you let your foot off the gas and glide does it go into 4 cylinder mode? As soon as you hit the slightest grade on the highway does it go back into 8 cylinder mode as well? Just curious, I don't think 14.4 is all that bad


If your on a relatively flat road or going dow hill the MDS will kick in. I only takes a slite up hill for the rpm's to drop enough for the MDS to disengage. As wiffyspark posted if you need more torque or speed a little pressure with your right foot will kick it back up to 8 cyl.
Again my area is hilly and the MDS doesn't stay engaged long. For some reason it always seems like I'm going uphill all the time...lol.


----------



## Dan85

I'm curious as well about fuel economy. We're considering a new truck and we're kind of on the fence about the power plant - found one with a 6.4 Gas that's all setup the way we want. Any thoughts on how the 6.4 compares to the 5.7? Truck will be used for plowing in the winter and towing a mowing trailer in the summer. All the other Dodges in the fleet (5) have the Cummins engine, so gas is a new territory for us.


----------



## My bowtie

When figuring out whats going to work best for you, remember the 5.7 requires 89 octane, while the 6.4 takes 87. 

I know, according to some if we get a 3/4 ton we shouldnt be worried about milage, and if we are, buy a prius....


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'm buying a 2500 with the 6.4.. i went and did the dealer swap and had to drive it 100 miles back to the dealership. The truck showed 14.0 when i got home driving through the Adirondack mountains on the way home. It has the 3.73 gears. 
I tow a mowing trailer all summer and the 6.4 was a lot more economical than the 7k price tag of a diesel.


----------



## Dan85

TPCLandscaping;1784817 said:


> I'm buying a 2500 with the 6.4.. i went and did the dealer swap and had to drive it 100 miles back to the dealership. The truck showed 14.0 when i got home driving through the Adirondack mountains on the way home. It has the 3.73 gears.
> I tow a mowing trailer all summer and the 6.4 was a lot more economical than the 7k price tag of a diesel.


Good Info - Thanks. That's the decision we're weighing - does the power/fuel economy on a diesel justify the expense when all we're doing is towing a lawn trailer.


----------



## My bowtie

Dan85;1784886 said:


> Good Info - Thanks. That's the decision we're weighing - does the power/fuel economy on a diesel justify the expense when all we're doing is towing a lawn trailer.


I loved my diesels, but the short low speed trips I do towing my lawn equipment doesn't agree with the dpf, and I had issues that cost me lots of $$. Deleting the emission systems would void my power train warranty so that wasnt a option. Gassers make more sence for me. The 6.4 fits my needs nicely. Only have 600mi on her, and looking foward to many more.


----------



## trevier

If I can tow my 16ft work trailer with my 5.3 1/2 ton then I'm sure you can pull a lawn trailer with a 6.4 hemi.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i used to tow a 16ft trailer with my 5.3 half ton chevy … it can be done, its done all the time.. a 3/4 or 1 ton is just a better option.


----------



## Dan85

trevier;1786085 said:


> If I can tow my 16ft work trailer with my 5.3 1/2 ton then I'm sure you can pull a lawn trailer with a 6.4 hemi.


Oh definitely, the 6.4 will handle those duties without issue.

The goal of the thread is mostly just looking for insight into the 6.4 - mileage, how people like it, etc.


----------



## plowguy43

My bowtie;1784675 said:


> When figuring out whats going to work best for you, remember the 5.7 requires 89 octane, while the 6.4 takes 87.
> 
> I know, according to some if we get a 3/4 ton we shouldnt be worried about milage, and if we are, buy a prius....


The 5.7 doesn't require 89, its recommended for "optimum performance". I never ran 89 in my HEMI and never had a problem with it. I only ran 89 once I put a superchips on it. Read the manual, 87 is fine- just wanted to clear that up


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i run 87 in my 6.4 unless i have a discount lol… as or right now with only 1000 miles on my truck I'm getting about 11.2mpg mix of running around town and highway and some with the plow on but no actual plowing


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive had 3 Hemis so far, none of them ever read over 13.5 anytime of the year. Thats not a hand calculation. my downside is most of the places i drive are hilly and winding roads, but even on long trips the mpg doesnt climb much, these motors are built for power not milage.


----------



## My bowtie

No plowing with mine yet as I dont have the mount for my hiniker yet. Mixed driving im getting 14.5 hand calculated. EVIC is within .2. My highest has been on a short 100 mi hiway round trip where EVIC read 15.9. Towed my tractor adout 30 mi , and was very happy w the performance of the 6.4. It definitely out tows my GM 6.0.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Im glad to see the numbers are pretty decent. I've narrowed my truck search down to either a Dodge 3500 Reg 4x4 6.4 or a Ford F-350 SuperCab 4x4 6.2. The Dodge dealer found the online numbers state 11 city and 17 highway but Dodge doesn't give them numbers from the factory. Ford told me the 6.2 should be 12 city and 18 highway.

Bowtie, are your fuel numbers still around 14 mixed driving? 

Is anyone towing around a trailer with fuel numbers yet?

Michael


----------



## My bowtie

CowboysLC_DE;1798984 said:


> Im glad to see the numbers are pretty decent. I've narrowed my truck search down to either a Dodge 3500 Reg 4x4 6.4 or a Ford F-350 SuperCab 4x4 6.2. The Dodge dealer found the online numbers state 11 city and 17 highway but Dodge doesn't give them numbers from the factory. Ford told me the 6.2 should be 12 city and 18 highway.
> 
> Bowtie, are your fuel numbers still around 14 mixed driving?
> 
> Is anyone towing around a trailer with fuel numbers yet?
> 
> Michael


There actually getting a little better now that I have 2300 mi on it. Last tank hand calc was 15.1 with no towing, very little city driving but mostly around town. Starting my cleanups so more trailering and short trips from job to job, so I expect the mpg's to drop. I'll post some #'s later in the week.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am curious to check out the new 6.4. My work/plow truck is the first gas truck I have owned.. 2013 regular cab 350 with the 6.2.. stock I was averaging 13.5. Now that I put 20's and 34in tires it has dropped down to 12mpg.. towing 10-12k I am usually around 8.5mpg... It's not a diesel but has plenty of power.. for a work truck I love it.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

rob_cook2001;1799510 said:


> I am curious to check out the new 6.4. My work/plow truck is the first gas truck I have owned.. 2013 regular cab 350 with the 6.2.. stock I was averaging 13.5. Now that I put 20's and 34in tires it has dropped down to 12mpg.. towing 10-12k I am usually around 8.5mpg... It's not a diesel but has plenty of power.. for a work truck I love it.


Were you getting 13.5 towing or is that your mixed city/highway?

Im trying to decide between a dodge and ford 3500.

Michael


----------



## rob_cook2001

13.5 city/highway.. they are both good trucks. The two main reasons I bought the ford are.. 1. From ford I was able to purchase a 150k bumper to bumper that covers commercial use.. 2. I am not a huge fan of dodges new transmission.. good luck on your purchase, there is no bad choice...


----------



## kmcdonough

I know this is an old thread but I'm curious what you guys think the the 6.4, now that its been almost a year from the last post. I'm thinking of trading in my 2011 Ram 6.7 diesel 2500 and going with a gasser 2500. My towing/hauling needs aren't what they used to be, but I still want to tow 7k from time to time and throw a ton of stove pellets in the back twice a year. MPG's are important because this is my daily driver. I'm also thinking maintenance costs are less. Longer oil change interval, less oil, and other diesel related maintenance I wont have to do. Any input on the 6.4 or 5.7 in a 2500 would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

I just went from Charlotte to Carthage NC avg 60mph and on paper calculated 18.7. I was super excited


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

I ended up buying a '09 GMC with 60k that was loaded and in perfect shape instead. I didn't want to wait the six weeks for delivery. The '06 will be replaced by a 2015/2016 Dodge 3500 6.4 next Winter.

Michael


----------



## thelettuceman

Ford F350 / SRW / 6.2 Gas
11 mpg going up hill / down hill / plowing / not plowing 
1 number fits all.
I had a 2011 F250 6.7 diesel Mileage was better 17 mpg
As long as your towing needs are not in the stratosphere, a gas engine should be fine.


----------



## My bowtie

I've got shy of 19k on my 3500srw 6.4. No problems at all. During the summer, I was getting 13mpg towing my lawn rig around. Highway unloaded 17-18. Towing my 11k 38' tt droped the mpg's to 8. Running my plow route takes me around 5 hrs, and getting 8 mpg.

Only complaint is the stock Firestone trasnfore AT suck. Barley got 10k out of them.


----------



## thelettuceman

My bowtie: stock tires are horrible regardless of the truck >>> Chevy Ford Dodge >>>> MFG of Tire >>> Firestone Goodyear Continental ETC

I did get 16,000 out of Continentals on Ford F250
Sorry about hi Jacking Thread !!!


----------



## NBI Lawn

My bowtie;1956980 said:


> I've got shy of 19k on my 3500srw 6.4. No problems at all. During the summer, I was getting 13mpg towing my lawn rig around. Highway unloaded 17-18. Towing my 11k 38' tt droped the mpg's to 8. Running my plow route takes me around 5 hrs, and getting 8 mpg.
> 
> Only complaint is the stock Firestone trasnfore AT suck. Barley got 10k out of them.


Those are damn impressive numbers.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ours are both about the same as bowtie's numbers. Never again will I buy a diesel.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen;1958973 said:


> Ours are both about the same as bowtie's numbers. Never again will I buy a diesel.


Really eh? Don't miss plugging it in all the time and adding fuel conditioner and waiting 20 minutes for it to warm up and paying more for the fuel?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L;1959206 said:


> Really eh? Don't miss plugging it in all the time and adding fuel conditioner and waiting 20 minutes for it to warm up and paying more for the fuel?


Or any time it needs anything at all repaired to it it's at least a grand out the window, or the triple maintenance costs, or having to take them to a shop that specializes in diesels, or just the general nuisance of the modern diesel engines. Nothing but an expensive pain in the ass. Including the initial 8500 bucks extra up front.

If I could set every diesel truck we have on fire at once and the insurance company not be suspicious I'd do it in a heartbeat, I'm that sick of them.

Both our '13 and '14 are hooked to at least 10K every day they leave the shop in the spring/summer, and are within 1 MPG of the diesels doing the exact same work. We're in business to make more money, and that's what the gas trucks are helping us do.


----------



## billythekid

Those numbers are pretty good. Do these trucks have the 8-speed or is that in the 1500s? Sorry I'm a GM guy. I bet in 2006 everyone would have been praising diesels. Its amazing how detrimental the emissions systems are to trucks anymore.


----------



## hellion

My bowtie;1956980 said:


> I've got shy of 19k on my 3500srw 6.4. No problems at all. During the summer, I was getting 13mpg towing my lawn rig around. Highway unloaded 17-18. Towing my 11k 38' tt droped the mpg's to 8. Running my plow route takes me around 5 hrs, and getting 8 mpg.
> 
> Only complaint is the stock Firestone trasnfore AT suck. Barley got 10k out of them.





John_DeereGreen;1959246 said:


> Or any time it needs anything at all repaired to it it's at least a grand out the window, or the triple maintenance costs, or having to take them to a shop that specializes in diesels, or just the general nuisance of the modern diesel engines. Nothing but an expensive pain in the ass. Including the initial 8500 bucks extra up front.
> 
> If I could set every diesel truck we have on fire at once and the insurance company not be suspicious I'd do it in a heartbeat, I'm that sick of them.
> 
> Both our '13 and '14 are hooked to at least 10K every day they leave the shop in the spring/ summer, and are within 1 MPG of the diesels doing the exact same work. We're in business to make more money, and that's what the gas trucks are helping us do.


I'm getting virtually same results as Bowtie's and I have J.D. Green's sentiments on diesel vs gas.


----------



## hellion

My 2014 Ram 3500 srw 6.4 hemi has a 6 speed automatic. I believe it used to be Ram's heaviest duty transmission available for diesel engines until the Aisen transmission recently became available. I recently installed 4.56 gearing and Detroit/Eaton TruTracs. No noticeable decrease in mileage. Big increase in truck's pushing/pulling power. Truck stays in 4 banger mode for a longer period of time with the 4.56 gears. I think that's the reason the mileage stayed consistent with the 4.10 gear mileage.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

In the long run gasser trucks are cheaper than the newer emission diesels.... How far does one have to drive to save $8000 in fuel ?? NTM any repairs of emission related garbage. Remember it is not legal to remove it !!


----------



## My bowtie

hellion;1959386 said:


> My 2014 Ram 3500 srw 6.4 hemi has a 6 speed automatic. I believe it used to be Ram's heaviest duty transmission available for diesel engines until the Aisen transmission recently became available. I recently installed 4.56 gearing and Detroit/Eaton TruTracs. No noticeable decrease in mileage. Big increase in truck's pushing/pulling power. Truck stays in 4 banger mode for a longer period of time with the 4.56 gears. I think that's the reason the mileage stayed consistent with the 4.10 gear mileage.


The transmission in the 6.4 is the 66rfe, the diesel gets the 68rfe or the aisen. 
BTW, I've got the 3:73 gearing.


----------



## Triple L

Or you can get the aisin when in a 45-5500 with the hemi


----------



## John_DeereGreen

After driving and using these 6.4 Hemi's, I would have no problem buying a 45/55 truck with one. With 4:56 or 4:88's it would do anything a diesel would do, and I don't think MPG will suffer that much. Our 09 4500 does 10 if it's lucky, and has a stiff tail wind.

Both the 6.4's we have do better than my 04 Cummins on fuel pushing snow, as well. Not a major difference in power either.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yes, the new Hemi is a big improvement.


For just a plow rig get the gasser.
if you tow heavy across the country get the diesel.
as the millage drops way off with a load and a gasser.


i know some will come back with some wacky mpg #
but.....I dont see any wool sacks.....


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got a 15 3500 dually mason dump and it has the 6spd Aisin in it with the 6.4 hemi. The new trans is alittle tough to get used to compared to my 3 others rams but i like it, its got alot of torque. and im happy they finally put an engine brake in the hemis. i only have 400miles on the truck and im getting between 9-10mpg. but i dont do alot of highway and my area is all hills and windy roads so idk if itll get much better but i love the truck. new interiors are awesome too.


----------



## My bowtie

V_Scapes;1982365 said:


> Just got a 15 3500 dually mason dump and it has the 6spd Aisin in it with the 6.4 hemi. The new trans is alittle tough to get used to compared to my 3 others rams but i like it, its got alot of torque. and im happy they finally put an engine brake in the hemis. i only have 400miles on the truck and im getting between 9-10mpg. but i dont do alot of highway and my area is all hills and windy roads so idk if itll get much better but i love the truck. new interiors are awesome too.


Nice truck... I traded a 2011 POS GMC 1 ton dump with a 6.0 for my 3500 SRW Ram 6.4. Give us a update this summer.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Ordered My 3500 last week it has the 6.4 can't wait to get it. It's going to be a long 8-12 weeks


----------



## SnoFarmer

V_Scapes;1982365 said:


> Just got a 15 3500 dually mason dump and it has the 6spd Aisin in it with the 6.4 hemi. and im happy they finally put an_* engine brake in*_* the hemis.*


A engine brake on a gasser?
How does that work?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

SnoFarmer;1982521 said:


> A engine brake on a gasser?
> How does that work?


It surprised the He!! out of me on my 2009 GMC Sierra. I had never heard of it before and I go to hit the brakes with a pallet of salt in the bed. I thought the frickin' motor was gonna blow, it went from 1,800 rpm to 4,300+ rpm in less than a second. (6.0 gas)

Michael


----------



## thelettuceman

SnoFarmer;1982521 said:


> A engine brake on a gasser?
> How does that work?


Got one on my 2015 Ford F350. Works the same as on a diesel.


----------



## SnoFarmer

CowboysLC_DE;1982671 said:


> It surprised the He!! out of me on my 2009 GMC Sierra. I had never heard of it before and I go to hit the brakes with a pallet of salt in the bed. I thought the frickin' motor was gonna blow, it went from 1,800 rpm to 4,300+ rpm in less than a second. (6.0 gas)
> 
> Michael


That is the transmission down shifting and using the regular cylinder compression to slow the vehicle.

That is not how an engine brake works.
but yes you are using the limited compression the engine offers to slow the vehicle using the engine and transmission.
we all can do that with any of our vehicles.



thelettuceman;1982715 said:


> Got one on my 2015 Ford F350. Works the same as on a diesel.


Not from what is said above and none of the literature
for the gassers says Engine Brake....
and that is not how my engine brake in my 6.7 works.
The rpms only go up when down shifting.

Ether they use a very expensive valve train or a variable geometry turbo. Like a diesel does.

anyone have a link to the info?

or is someone trying to split hairs.
the terminology is used to describe both systems, by the layman and both of them are on diesel, not gas engines.

Engine brakes release compressed air through an exhaust valve,(a very expensive valve train is needed) , exhaust brakes hold the compression in the engine and slow the crankshaft's rotation, which reduces vehicle speed [they do this with a variable geometry turbo)


----------



## V_Scapes

I can do it manually if not in tow haul, i have the electronic selector on my shifter. but when in tow haul it does it automatically which is nice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

So all your doing is down shifting?
And no link as ram would be advertising the heck out of this engine brake on a gasser
Yet not a word?

We all can down shift , in tow haul or not by using the switch on the shifter.

On a diesel you turn it on, no shifting is required ( but you can for the add effect from the engine's compression , that has its limits)and no increase in rpm unless you down shift.


A link
A pic of the EB button in your gasser

Becuse I highely doubt you have one.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Soooo, I went and looked
And I couldn't find any mention of said critter on a GASSER.

"Although we haven't been able to get behind the wheel of a new 2013 Ram HD, we believe the new exhaust brake, called Smart Brake, on the newly up-rated Cummins turbodiesel is worth a closer look.

The new exhaust brake still uses the same sliding-nozzle turbine design, but now it's controlled by a more sophisticated software mapping program that effectively allows for three different settings. They're all controlled by a single button on the lower switch panel "
"
Because of the low back pressure limits of gasoline engines, the performance of a gasoline exhaust brake would not be substantial. Because the air intake in a gasoline engine is throttled and the compression ratio is much lower than in a diesel, the performance of a gasoline engine brake would also be insignificant. Because of this we do not offer any retarders for gasoline engines"

And you would have a button that looks like this on your dash.


----------



## thelettuceman

SnoFarmer: I take that back. My truck has tow / haul mode.


----------



## SnoFarmer

cool,
I know there working on it, or something like it for the gassers.


----------



## V_Scapes

Relax, i used the term engine brake for lack of a better word, really wasnt sure if it was a true engine brake. WHEN in tow haul mode and i hit the brakes the truck slows down automatically. OR if not in tow haul mode i can use the electronic shifter. easier to use tow haul because the truck will do exactly what it needs to without any guess work.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm not wound up,
Your the one who didn't understand.


----------



## pdreibels

What octane gas are you guys running in your 6.4's?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

87 here.

Lengthen post.


----------



## NYH1

hellion said:


> My 2014 Ram 3500 srw 6.4 hemi has a 6 speed automatic. I believe it used to be Ram's heaviest duty transmission available for diesel engines until the Aisen transmission recently became available. I recently installed 4.56 gearing and Detroit/Eaton TruTracs. No noticeable decrease in mileage. Big increase in truck's pushing/pulling power. Truck stays in 4 banger mode for a longer period of time with the 4.56 gears. I think that's the reason the mileage stayed consistent with the 4.10 gear mileage.


Old thread I know....

Did you put a TrueTrac in the front? If so how do you like it?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## hellion

NYH1 said:


> Old thread I know....
> 
> Did you put a TrueTrac in the front? If so how do you like it?
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


Yes I did. TruTrac has worked very well for additional traction. There has been no additional binding on the drivetrain over the factory open diff. No problem with the TruTrac after 4 years plowing. I'd do it again.


----------



## NYH1

Thanks. I'd like to put a TruTrac in the front and maybe even a Detroit Locker in the rear. I'm just kind of worried because I have the lifetime powertrain warranty and don't want to do anything to screw that up.

NYH1.


----------



## hellion

NYH1 said:


> Thanks. I'd like to put a TruTrac in the front and maybe even a Detroit Locker in the rear. I'm just kind of worried because I have the lifetime powertrain warranty and don't want to do anything to screw that up.
> 
> NYH1.


The warranty issue would be a risk that you have to be willing to take. Any modifications that increase traction (drivetrain stress) over manufacturer design can be construed as a warranty violation. That being said; the operator has a duty to use the increased traction in a prudent fashion. IMHO I would only allow an experienced and careful operator in the rig that wouldn't beat on it. I personally would be reluctant to install a locker on a plow truck. Too much turning resistance on wet pavement which introduces binding into the drivetrain. Limited slip with TruTrac or clutch packs is safer way to go. I prefer TruTrac system.


----------



## NYH1

hellion said:


> The warranty issue would be a risk that you have to be willing to take. Any modifications that increase traction (drivetrain stress) over manufacturer design can be construed as a warranty violation. That being said; the operator has a duty to use the increased traction in a prudent fashion. IMHO I would only allow an experienced and careful operator in the rig that wouldn't beat on it. I personally would be reluctant to install a locker on a plow truck. Too much turning resistance on wet pavement which introduces binding into the drivetrain. Limited slip with TruTrac or clutch packs is safer way to go. I prefer TruTrac system.


Yeah I have the factory worm gear type LSD (like a TruTrac) in my truck. Be nice to have one in the front too. We'll see.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------

